# when is diarrhea life threatening???  help with buckling please!



## jessica_1285 (Jun 23, 2013)

My 10 week old buckling has diarrhea (greenish brown). His but was clean this morning but when I went to put him, mom, and sister in the barn this evening 
His bum was filthy with watery sticky diarrhea! Mom and sister are having normal poos. Could this be caused by letting them out all day in the lush green pasture? They have been spending most of their time in the dry lot with hay.  What should I do about the diarrhea? I don't want to treat him if its just dietary but how would I know?


----------



## elevan (Jun 23, 2013)

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-goat-poop

Greenish poop is generally dietary.

However, he is a prime age for coccidia so I would get a fecal done to be sure.

Give 1 package of gelatin (Jello) in enough water to liquify it and drench orally.  Might need to repeat in a couple of hours.  This is a natural way to slow down the diarrhea.

The "life threatening" part of diarrhea is actually dehydration as a result of the loss of fluids via diarrhea.  Make sure that your little one is drinking plenty and provide electrolytes if you can.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Jun 24, 2013)

watery doesn't' sound like lush grass.  I'd check for Cocci.

I've never tried the jello remedy. I will next time.

Totally agree with Elevan, it's dehydration that will kill an animal not the poop it's self.  Is he eating and drinking?  You might want to take him out of the field and put him on hay for a couple days to see if that's the issue.


----------



## jessica_1285 (Jun 24, 2013)

Do I just use a syringe and squirt the jello mixture in his mouth?  Also how do I give electrolytes?


----------



## bcnewe2 (Jun 24, 2013)

So just thinking....
could the jello remedy work for humans too?


----------



## elevan (Jun 24, 2013)

jessica_1285 said:
			
		

> Do I just use a syringe and squirt the jello mixture in his mouth?  Also how do I give electrolytes?


That would work.

You can give electrolytes the same way or if he's drinking fine then add to the water.


----------



## elevan (Jun 24, 2013)

bcnewe2 said:
			
		

> So just thinking....
> could the jello remedy work for humans too?


Yes, I use it myself and for my family as well as for my goats.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 24, 2013)

I'd start him on 40% dimethox if you can find it.

If he has cocci it can kill him fast.

Dosage:

1 cc. per 5 lbs. of goat for the first day.

1 cc. per 10 lbs. of goat for the next 4 days.

total five days in all.

DonnaBelle


----------

